

Why Microsoft can Blow-Off with C#? (2004) - alexk
http://www.alenz.org/mirror/khason/why-microsoft-can-blow-off-with-c.html

======
alexk
[http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/tamir/archive/2008/04/28/...](http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/tamir/archive/2008/04/28/computer-
languages-and-facial-hair-take-two.aspx)

